# Rouge Bouillon and monkeybusiness



## abax (Apr 24, 2016)

I just completed this transaction on ebay and even the
special instructions for shipping went very easy and quickly. I'm always somewhat skeptical of ebay purchases, but monkeybusiness is trustworthy and fast.
Also the Rouge is in spike!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 25, 2016)

I have one, and another was in the show this weekend. It has great color!


----------



## abax (Apr 25, 2016)

I should receive it tomorrow...woohoo! I hope it's as
pretty as your Rouge. Actually, I just hope the trip from
FL doesn't blast the buds.

Please tell what the show was like and if you enjoyed it. I'm
living orchid shows vicariously remember.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 26, 2016)

abax said:


> I should receive it tomorrow...woohoo! I hope it's as
> pretty as your Rouge. Actually, I just hope the trip from
> FL doesn't blast the buds.
> 
> ...



I didn't take my camera with me, but I'll send you some shots that were sent to me. It was an excellent show, but I didn't allow myself enough time to really enjoy the displays, talking too much with people I don't see often.


----------



## Hien (Apr 27, 2016)

did you get the one with flower or the one in spike ?
I notice that the ebay listed plants are younger than mine (yet they already put out spikes in such small stage) also the one in the photo have the lateral sepals (behind the pouch) with much more red pigment then mine as well.
let us know whether the second flower is good


----------



## abax (Apr 27, 2016)

I got the one in spike and it isn't here yet...aaccckkkk!
I requested two day FedEx and just received the tracking
number. I'll let you know when I know Hien.


----------



## Hien (Apr 28, 2016)

abax said:


> I got the one in spike and it isn't here yet...aaccckkkk!
> I requested two day FedEx and just received the tracking
> number. I'll let you know when I know Hien.


 You mean the one in bloom right now right? because both of the plants are in spike with bud, one of them the 1st flower already open, with the second flower looks half open , and a third bud .
Wonder why, you want fedex? is that because you think it has to travel westward , and would be more time using USPS priority 2 days ?
I prefer the vendors using the priority mail ,most of the times the plants came within 2/3 days


----------



## abax (Apr 29, 2016)

I received the Rouge today. It has one bloom
open, but a bit wilted and another bud right behind it. It appears to be a very good one judging by the color and shape of the travel weary bloom. The plant is very nice, clean and
no bad markings on the leaves.

I live back in the woods Hien and our USPS mail
delivery is very undependable and our mailbox
is about 200 yards from our house. We can't
see delivery and our mail person tends to just
drop packages wherever she feels like it. FedEx usually brings deliveries to the
door...not today, but most of the time. Anyway, FedEx two day is worth a bit of extra
money to make sure it gets directly to me.


----------



## Hien (Apr 29, 2016)

abax said:


> I received the Rouge today. It has one bloom
> open, but a bit wilted and another bud right behind it. It appears to be a very good one judging by the color and shape of the travel weary bloom. The plant is very nice, clean and
> no bad markings on the leaves.
> 
> ...


 I see the reason for Fedex now, how is the bloom look from behind , I remember the photo shown the back of sepal behind the pouch looks particularly dark red (more so than my plant) , let us know if the next bloom from the bud is good


----------



## jtrmd (Apr 29, 2016)

abax said:


> I got the one in spike and it isn't here yet...aaccckkkk!
> I requested two day FedEx and just received the tracking
> number. I'll let you know when I know Hien.



The seller didnt use the ebay shipping, or the tracking # would of been in your order details right away. I hate the people who dont use it. They never go through the work to type it in manually.Then you have the sellers just trying to keep their buyer status like (top rated seller). Ebay requires a tracking number within 24hrs to keep it. If a plant sells on a tuesday you cant ship USPS, unless you want you plant siting somewhere. I have a set shipping window and in my auctions mention the Sunday cut-off for that weeks shipping. After the policy changes Ebay made. I dont think anyone is a top rated seller anymore.


----------



## abax (Apr 30, 2016)

jtrmd, it's a very good idea about the set window for shipping. I wish I could use USPS Priority, but in my circumstances it just doesn't work. Sometimes even Fed
Ex two day doesn't work all that well and I have to find the seller's email addy fast in order to pay for the extra
shipping. Establishing a trusting relationship with the
vendor is my best chance of getting undamaged plants.
For instance, Mr. Lin knows I'll get the extra shipping cost
to him via check or even cash. That ends up saving him
money because he doesn't have to pay the percentage
PP takes. In business, every little penny counts.


----------



## jtrmd (Apr 30, 2016)

abax said:


> jtrmd, it's a very good idea about the set window for shipping. I wish I could use USPS Priority, but in my circumstances it just doesn't work. Sometimes even Fed
> Ex two day doesn't work all that well and I have to find the seller's email addy fast in order to pay for the extra
> shipping. Establishing a trusting relationship with the
> vendor is my best chance of getting undamaged plants.
> ...



I dont mind shipping anyway a customer requests, as long as it gets covered. I always tried to stay in the dark about who it was selling plants for a local Orchid Nursery. I think I sold you something back then, unless it was someone else who had the same issue. I have my USPS delivery guy trained. I already got one person relocated and another fired,before I got this one. Fedex and UPS always use the right porch/door. Plus they knock to let me know its there. I have my mail lady doing the same now. Packages go on the covered porch,knock,and envelopes go in the mail box.
Now I just sell my own. Disability isn't cutting it anymore,and I have the GH space. It is good to be able to enjoy a hobby and help make money to pay the bills. I remember back in 2007 when I first quit work and got my second brain surgery. My disability check would cover all my bills plus some. It gets worse every year. Glad I am married now and have help when I need it. Too bad we both have our own bills and utility bills doubled here lol!


----------



## abax (Apr 30, 2016)

It makes me very happy that you're feeling better and
making plans for your future. I called FedEx today and
burned some ears, but I doubt it will do any good. My
long time trusted UPS man retired and I've pretty much
avoided his replacement who hardly seems to know where he is aside from where I might be.


----------



## cnycharles (May 1, 2016)

Angela they probably know how many ticks there are on your property and don't want to get close! 
My last swamp pink trip I found three ticks at three different times... ... I think flamethrowers for back woods visits are a good idea


----------



## abax (May 1, 2016)

We do seem cursed with lots of ticks, but the man doesn't
have to get out of the truck. The dogs always tell when
a delivery is coming down the driveway. I meet 'em at the
truck. BTW, It seems very unfair that the dogs have Nexgard to protect them and us poor humans have nothing to protect us. I picked off two ticks today and
one yesterday. Charles, we've discovered a product that
works well when you get an embedded tick out and the
damn bite itches. T.N. Dickinson's Witchhazel cleansing
pads. While you're out roaming, take a couple in a baggie
and wipe the bite area...instant relief.


----------

